# metzger's marsh



## big_cheese (Jun 18, 2013)

me and my buddy went to the marsh the other day with the kayaks. we seen fish but didnt catch any. are there any secret spots out there? feedback


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

Depends on what you want to go for! If you're fishing for bowfin or carp there's plenty of them out there! That's what I go for wet wading in with my 8wt fly rod. Please be more specific on what you want to go for.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Where is this marsh?? i would love to catch a bowfin. Never caught one before but think they are a cool looking fish


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Where is this marsh?? i would love to catch a bowfin. Never caught one before but think they are a cool looking fish


I just private messaged you. I'm pretty familiar with Metzger's Marsh and I'll be more than happy to help you or anyone else that wants to fish the marsh. It's a blast but the buddy system is really crucial out there. And it's more fun with more people.


----------



## Bunker (May 31, 2013)

Are there any bass u can catch from a boat out there at metzgers ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

@bunker yeah there is a pretty good bass population there


----------



## Bunker (May 31, 2013)

Is metzgers deep enough to to get a 17 ft tri hull with a trolling motor in it ? My boat draft about 18 inches ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldtraveler39 (Jul 10, 2013)

The answer is no. The boat ramp as of this morning is 4-6 inches deep, the trail ( a couple hundred yards) leading out to deeper water is also only 4-8 inches max. The only thing your going to be able to use is a Canoe, Kayak or a small flat bottom boat. Right now the water is low and won,t get any deeper until they raise the gate leading to the lake.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Was there back early April. Water is very shallow and has plenty of big carp.


----------



## Bunker (May 31, 2013)

Old traveler , when do they usually raise the gate to the lake ... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

They don't raise the gate to the lake anymore. Nothing will go in nor out. 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bunker (May 31, 2013)

Damn hoping that rain will raise it enuf.. Thanks for info 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

How high do you want the marsh to be? Don't use a motor. Just use oars. Are you afraid to row? ;-) 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bunker (May 31, 2013)

I have a trolling motor ... My boats a 17 ft tri hull prolly tough to row 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

You can't use a pole to push yourself?  You'll look like those guys on the salt flats. I'll push for you. I'll target the carp and bowfin. ;-) 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Easy solution...just get a new boat!


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

I like where this is going.... 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

is it easy to wade or fish from shore here?


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

U can cast from shore thru early June, but this late there is far too many weeds. Full of weeds. U can wade too, but the ground is very soft. There are a few spots that'll make u pucker cuz u sink a good 12-18" cuz it is so soft, but I have been rewarded for my gamble


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

what do you catch out there? panfish of any kind?


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I never fish for em but I'm sure gills are there. I go for the northerns and LMB


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

flyfishingman said:


> How high do you want the marsh to be? Don't use a motor. Just use oars. Are you afraid to row? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What boat do you use to fish the marsh? Had my lowline 14 foot boat out there in july last year and it took me over a half hour to push it out far enough to use a trolling motor.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

I use a kayak these days. Weeds are in full bloom now and even paddling through it sucks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> what do you catch out there? panfish of any kind?


Lots of gills but no monsters that I've seen. I fish it year around and I found some gills sitting on beds this spring but none where what I'd call big.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldtraveler39 (Jul 10, 2013)

What do you catch at Metzger's? Northern Pike, LMB, SMB, Crappie, BlueGill, Bowfin, Sheephead, Carp, & Perch. I have not caught a Walleye yet. You need to learn how & where to fish at what time. If this July is like last year, there was a big Northern Pike die off, the belief was the water got to warm. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

So, I went out tonight and saw a nice population of bowfin and carp. The real kicker was I saw a hybrid mirror carp. Mirror carp are uncommon in these parts and to see one that was a good 15+lbs was super exciting. The best part? I almost stepped on it! Glad I looked down beforehand! I was so close to it, I could have scooped it up with my net! : ) A lot of fun. Going to go in the next few weeks to hunt for carp again as I saw some giant carp tonight ranging in the 20+lb range.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

What's a mirror carp look like?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Mirror carp are not uncommon.


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

Well excuse me. I have seen but a few in the marsh much less here in Ohio. 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

dasmopar said:


> What's a mirror carp look like?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ugly!
I found a pic on the web








Because of the scales, I always thought they look sickly. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

there is nothing in Metzgers but carp and dogfish, lots of vegetation, almost impossible to fish it now.

just like duck season, 100's of guys trying to hunt the 20 ducks that Ohio holds.

worthless!


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

HONKEREXTREME said:


> there is nothing in Metzgers but carp and dogfish, lots of vegetation, almost impossible to fish it now.
> 
> just like duck season, 100's of guys trying to hunt the 20 ducks that Ohio holds.
> 
> worthless!


This guy clearly doesn't know a darn thing about how to fish the marsh. Sounds like a guy who got skunked 1 too many times


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

LatinoHeat said:


> This guy clearly doesn't know a darn thing about how to fish the marsh. Sounds like a guy who got skunked 1 too many times


This is true! In fact, I saw a nice pike on my way out of the marsh this morning. I didn't see as many carp today. Bad wind direction. 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Checked out the ramp on the way home from fishing the portage river. With the east wind there was only 8-10" of water by the ramp. Would not be able to get the boat in.


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

> LatinoHeat
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by HONKEREXTREME View Post
> there is nothing in Metzgers but carp and dogfish, lots of vegetation, almost impossible to fish it now.
> ...




 good one, oh by the way heat, its my backyard, you guys need to lighten up


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

plenty of mirror carp around... 
And to the person that says there isnt anything but carp out there is wrong too plenty of smaller bass still fun to catch


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

flyfishingman said:


> This is true! In fact, I saw a nice pike on my way out of the marsh this morning. I didn't see as many carp today. Bad wind direction.
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are you sam?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldtraveler39 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a picture of a fish Ohio Crappie taken in Spring of 2012, 14 1/2 inches, lure still in the mouth.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Beauty that's for sure.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah beautiful color on that one


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

here is a couple bass i caught this year


----------



## johndeeregreen81 (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree there is nothing but carp in there.lol. everyone posting pics and bragging about the marsh will be the first ones crying when there are to many people fishing here. thats why i dont tell anyone about this place or how to get there. if they want to know about it the can do so research like i did.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Aslong as they are catch and release guys I don't care. To really fish it you need a kayak or a swamp boat and there isn't to many of us around with those.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

wildy115 said:


> here is a couple bass i caught this year


Hey your the guy with the ride 115 right? You got me wanting one of those boats really bad now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah i have a ride 115 also. I remember talking with you guys on the ramp. Let me know and you can try it out if you want.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Mbsp right now? Lol I'm headed over there for a quick paddle.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyfishingman (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't cry. I just fly fish for carp. Everyone else can have their bass or pike any day. : )


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I will have to make another trip there soon.
I like fly fishing for all species when the opportunity is offered so I am well prepared. I had a couple good solid hit on the 8" pike flies from them monster carps tho.


BTW Wildy115, sweet catches!!


----------

